# 600EX-RT sticks and puts out constant light



## craiglove (Nov 30, 2014)

I have had my 600EX-RT for about a year with no issues. Last night I was using it in a nightclub on very low power for just a touch of flash fill. On three occasions in a period of about five minutes it just stuck on and looked like a bright movie light. It turned off on it's own, but did it three times in a row. Not real great in a very dim nightclub! I had a diffuser on it and it was glowing like a very bright nightstick. I was able to cover it with my hands to avoid further distractions to the audience. It was mounted on the hot shoe of my 5D3 at the time. Has anyone had this happen to them? I assume I should just send it to Canon, but it was fine for the last hour after that. Any thoughts? Thanks so much. this is my first post here. Craig


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2014)

Send it in for repair, and consider getting a backup. Failures to any / all equipment happen, and at the worst times.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2014)

craiglove said:


> On three occasions in a period of about five minutes it just stuck on and looked like a bright movie light. It turned off on it's own, but did it three times in a row.



Should ask, though you've likely ruled this out...how long did it stay on before turning off on its own? If it was a short duration (~1 s), it was the modeling light (by default, that's activated by pressing the DoF Preview button).


----------



## craiglove (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow. i had no idez it had a modeling light! Yes, I was holding the camera down and could have easily hit the DOF button. thanks!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> craiglove said:
> 
> 
> > On three occasions in a period of about five minutes it just stuck on and looked like a bright movie light. It turned off on it's own, but did it three times in a row.
> ...


 
That happened to me one time. I had forgotten about it.


----------



## craiglove (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you all for your help! Again, this was my first post and I now have my answer. I am now going to lock the topic as an administrator suggested that I could. I kind of feel like an idiot, but I really had no idea that the unit had that function. So many buttons, dials and menus! Thanks again!


----------

